# World of tanks anyone?



## mouse1818 (May 30, 2015)

Anyone play this game? 

I'm always looking for people to play it with. Currently I'm grinding a tier 9 obj. 704 towards the obj. 268. Also have an e-25 premium tank.

Me and a couple friends talk in team speak sometimes also.

Pm me if you want to play.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 1, 2015)

Im in a clan that is pretty high up and I have only played once . I told my buddy to kick me out after i tested the game and found it horribly boring for newbs. Jaws is the clan.


----------



## JackHererSki (Jun 1, 2015)

I love this fucking game. Period. However I'm on Xbox edition


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I would enjoy it way more on a console, I don't have a PC that can smoothly play the game. The controls don't feel so fluid on a keyboard.


----------



## SnailPowered (Jun 24, 2015)

OMFG I'm so addicted to this game it is BAD! I have four Tier 10s and was actually getting paid gold to be in my clan lol. I'm currently in the process of moving so I haven't been on as much lately. I haven't played the XBox edition, only the PC one. King Arthur, are you playing on a laptop? I have something that may help if you are playing on a desktop.


----------

